# Models of tunnel hulls?????



## ndthwacker

Hi all, i have been looking at tunnel hulls on mod v jon boats. there are not very many big name brands out there anymore, i only can find G3 boats and sea ark, i know lowe used to make there roughneck boat but i believe that the stoped making tunnel hulls. I want a open floor plan w split rear bench, n tiller. If you know of any other boat companys that make a jet tunnel hull please let me know thanks.


----------



## RivrLivn

One of the best out there are https://www.wooldridgeboats.com/

The Alaskan model can run crazy skinny.


----------



## HOG WILD

I have a dura craft xj, its a great boat for shallow rivers... one tip I would have to offer is try to get one with vinyl, this really makes a big difference in the summer sun with keeping your deck temps down. I see a lot of G3s around and snyders are also a pretty popular boat around here.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Check out Alumacraft. I think they still have some tunnel hull models.


----------



## New Site Yellowcat

Check out Alweld & Weldbilt They both make tunnel hulls


----------



## GARoughneck

You are correct that there are only two production class boats with outboard jet tunnels, G3 and SeaArk, Lowe's last tunnel was the R1760CJ and R1860CJ 2011 model year. I bought a 2011 new left over a few months back and very pleased so far. Here are a few things to consider as I have spent countless hours researching this topic for my personal use. Not all tunnel hulls are created equal, a jet tunnel is typically 2.5 - 3.0 inches deep and designed for optimum water flow to the jet foot, prop tunnels are usually 6 plus inches and made to protect the outboard props and lower units. Both G3 and SeaArk make a nice production boat like my Lowe but here are a few draw backs in my opinion only: G3 is a 0 degree deadrise hull allowing for skinny water but you lose a lot of handling performance especially in sharp turning without cavitation not to mention the pounding you would take in any type of choppy conditions. Another potential downside to G3's is you're limited to Yamaha 4 stroke jets, Yamaha makes a fine motor but 4 strokes and jets don't make the best of couples. SeaArk makes a good solid boat but the fit and finish to cost ratio seem a little out of line to me :roll: If you go with more of a custom boat you will get a great boat but be prepared to pay sufficiently more. There is a small company in North Florida that has been building aluminum flats boats for years and have also built some jet tunnels, the company is called Scandy-White and from what I have read and seeing they build a tank of a boat for a much lower cost than some of the northern boat builders. Good luck and let us know what you learn in your journey for the perfect Jet Tunnel  




ndthwacker said:


> Hi all, i have been looking at tunnel hulls on mod v jon boats. there are not very many big name brands out there anymore, i only can find G3 boats and sea ark, i know lowe used to make there roughneck boat but i believe that the stoped making tunnel hulls. I want a open floor plan w split rear bench, n tiller. If you know of any other boat companys that make a jet tunnel hull please let me know thanks.


----------



## novaman

I think if You look at Alumacrafts site they have several models from 15' up to 20', with or w/o a console in outboard tunnel hulls. just my .02 worth


----------



## tboydva

I just found this site - all the other jet boat forums I found are pretty exclusively Northwestern (Oregon, Washington, Alaska). Perhaps it's too much of a haul, but there are a few manufacturers on the East coast that make great tunnel hull jets. I have a James River Jet (16 footer). It's scary how shallow this boat can go (I've only had it two years and I'm still trying to gain confidence). I've gone over riffles with not much more than 2" of water. There is another make called Snyder boats. I've heard good things about them (brother-in-law has been on one in Pennsylvania rivers). Don't know how much you're willing to spend, but if you contact the owner at jamesriverjets.com you can get an idea of his pricing. I got mine used, but took it down for a hull fix. He's got quite a few "on the yard." Good luck.


----------



## Simoniz

Bumping this thread. Are there any other manufactures out there besides G3 that make a tunnel hull boat? 
I keep going back and forth but am interested in something similiar to the G3 1860 CCT Deluxe. Want to run a prop motor.


----------



## 1darknight

Try Xtreme Industries in Bonifay Florida Phone# 850 547 9500 I recently bought a 16ft 10 inch jet Tunnel hull from them 125 gauge 5052 aluminum. At the top of their website its the 5th boat in the photos. Mine has a Mercury 60/40 4 stroke jet outboard.
Bill https://www.xtremeindustries.com/


----------



## Simoniz

1darknight said:


> Try Xtreme Industries in Bonifay Florida Phone# 850 547 9500 I recently bought a 16ft 10 inch jet Tunnel hull from them 125 gauge 5052 aluminum. At the top of their website its the 5th boat in the photos. Mine has a Mercury 60/40 4 stroke jet outboard.
> Bill https://www.xtremeindustries.com/



Thanks, checking out their site.


----------



## 1darknight

Here is the Performance data by Mercury on the 1754 boat . https://www.xtremeindustries.com/docs/performance-data/PROTunnel1754_40JET.pdf


----------



## Simoniz

Thanks for the link.


----------

